# Natural flea repellent product



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

I am wanting to stop using pesticides such as Advantage and Front Line on my dogs because I feel like I am poisoning them everytime I apply it.

Has anyone tried the Nature's Defender from Cedar Oil Industries? It is supposed to be "chemical free" . My animals don't need flea repellent too often, maybe I apply it 3 times a yr max., so I'm wondering about this pesticide free product.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't use any chemical flea or tick control products on my animals. 

Here is some info for you: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/KnowledgeBase/knowledgebasedetail.aspx?articleid=38&click=73595


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I have heard great things about Buff Off Garlic from Springtime Inc. 

I have not used it as Ava is allergic to the yeast that it contains but it really sounds like a wonderful product. They will send you a magazine which is great.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I use it but for ticks, not for fleas.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I started giving Bug off garlic two months ago. I hope it works against ticks, we don't really have lots of fleas around here.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

it works like a charm against ticks. in the 5 years i've been putting it on my dogs i have only found one tick. i take my dogs into the woods a lot and before that was pulling ticks off of them a lot.


----------



## Krusin K9 (Mar 20, 2009)

Where do you buy the bug off garlic, from? Thanks!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Krusin K9Where do you buy the bug off garlic, from? Thanks!!


It's on a buy 2, get 2 free special right now: http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/148/2


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info everyone!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I think I'll have to try some too. Ticks are insane here - I walked 50' into the woods to help my one dog find a ball that had bounced...and walked out with around 20 ticks on my legs and a dozen on the dog that I could find. I stopped using commercial flea/tick products a year or two ago and can't say I've noticed ANY difference in how many ticks I've found embedded on my dogs...I think the ticks here have developed a resistance to a lot of the chemicals. We do spend a lot of time in the woods hiking. I might find one or two ticks embedded a month and that never seems too bad for how many I know are out there, but if I could cut it down to zero naturally that would be wonderful.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

I always have hesitated to use Garlic, i thought it was toxic to dogs? i know its in alot of foods and products for ddogs now, but to supplement seperately i need convincing its safe.









debbie


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: phgsd I stopped using commercial flea/tick products a year or two ago and can't say I've noticed ANY difference in how many ticks I've found embedded on my dogs...I think the ticks here have developed a resistance to a lot of the chemicals.


Our vet just stopped order Frontline because it is apparently worthless against the ticks here as they have developed an immunity to it. Now, how they figured that out I don't know but apparently there are just so many dogs using it that it's become ineffective


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: phgsdI think I'll have to try some too. Ticks are insane here - I walked 50' into the woods to help my one dog find a ball that had bounced...and walked out with around 20 ticks on my legs and a dozen on the dog that I could find. I stopped using commercial flea/tick products a year or two ago and can't say I've noticed ANY difference in how many ticks I've found embedded on my dogs...I think the ticks here have developed a resistance to a lot of the chemicals. We do spend a lot of time in the woods hiking. I might find one or two ticks embedded a month and that never seems too bad for how many I know are out there, but if I could cut it down to zero naturally that would be wonderful.


Since I've been using the Bug Off Garlic I have gone on hikes with my dogs and come out with ticks on me and none of them. Just so everyone knows, it does take time to build up in the system--3 to 4 weeks, to be safe. I usually start it about now in anticipation of ticks appearing in May around here. 

BECAUSE GARLIC IS A POWERFUL HERB I ONLY GIVE IT TO MY DOGS 6 DAYS/WEEK.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Everyone mentions ticks, but I think the question was for fleas?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I use Sentinel for the dogs, http://www.sentinelpet.com/flea_prevention.html (it protects against fleas and it protects against heart worms). 

I also spray my yard with Triazicide, http://www.spectracide.com/ProductCategories/OutdoorInsecticide/TriazicideSoilTurfConcentrates/ and let it dry before letting my dogs go out. I don't mess around with fleas anymore. I tried the natural way with nematodes in the yard and ended up losing an outdoor cat to fleas (took two days and she had to have a blood transfusion and then ended up dying anyway). 

The cats get Frontline - but not every month since I take care of the yard and the dogs.

IMHO and based on my experience I would not recommend taking the chance. I'd rather take the risk of using chemicals safely and as directed vs. a natural method that proved fatal. If I had used the chemicals my cat would still be alive. That was the FIRST year I had not used chemicals to spray my yard or use Frontline on my cats. It was also my LAST.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i guess there are pros and cons to everything. i can't say that i would totally trust alternative flea/tick products at this point. we are in a heavily populated area for ticks, fleas, etc. i am looking to use an alternative along with flea, tick products, because i think it can help the effectiveness, etc.

debbie


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Glad you brought it up! I'm looking into plants that will keep the neighbors fleas on THEIR side of the fence. Every time I go near my new garden, I'm getting bit by fleas. 

Flea repelling plants (anyone have any experience with these plants, chime in!)
in order aesthetic appeal

Lavender
peppermint (which should be classified as a WEED in my yard)
mint
rosemary
tansy
pennyroyal (not safe if you have cats)
garlic


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosI use Sentinel for the dogs, http://www.sentinelpet.com/flea_prevention.html (it protects against fleas and it protects against heart worms).
> 
> I also spray my yard with Triazicide, http://www.spectracide.com/ProductCategories/OutdoorInsecticide/TriazicideSoilTurfConcentrates/ and let it dry before letting my dogs go out. I don't mess around with fleas anymore. I tried the natural way with nematodes in the yard and ended up losing an outdoor cat to fleas (took two days and she had to have a blood transfusion and then ended up dying anyway).
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry to hear about your cat. I feel the same way except that I will never put pesticides on my animals because of the danger to their health. I just read a study today linking pesticide use and birth defects in human babies; that is pesticides in surface water and we put the stuff directly on our animals! 

My strategy is to feed the best food possible and use supplements and then use NEEM oil dip and shampoo along with apple cider vinegar, if necessary. I do check my animals immediately with a flea comb at the first sign of scratching as well. If I find one flea on any of them, I treat the dogs with the NEEM products and then comb the dogs and cat multiple times a day. Last year I found one flea, killed it, treated the dogs and everyone was fine after that.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobos....IMHO and based on my experience I would not recommend taking the chance. I'd rather take the risk of using chemicals safely and as directed vs. a natural method that proved fatal. If I had used the chemicals my cat would still be alive. That was the FIRST year I had not used chemicals to spray my yard or use Frontline on my cats. It was also my LAST.


I get that -- I used Frontline for years, and would still use it if my dog didn't have an issue with it. Tick diseases can be fatal, no matter what you do.

As for the yard, Ivory liquid detergent through the lawn sprayer is said to be very effective for tick control. If that's true, it certainly is less toxic.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

its one of those things where its a catch 22. i usually use the frontline plus for the young health dogs, and for my senior i use the Top Spot which is absent of the extra ingredient that is a bit much for him. i noticed a few years ago after i was applying the plus on him, he would have diarrhea the next day, which told me he wasn't tolerating it. so, i tried the regular frontline (top spot) and he is fine with it. but, with him i stretch it out to 45 days before reapplying, and use alternatives along with it.

i am not sure i would dare to use strictly alternative methods around here, unless i had a dog that was extrmely allergic and reacted to flea/tick products.

debbie


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of or used cinnamon to help repel ticks, fleas, flies? I just read this in this months Dog Fancy magazine and thought that if it worked I would give it a try. Frontline does nothing for Ava and I do not like putting that stuff on her but if nothing else works then I do not have a choice.


----------



## Venc (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey I was wondering the same thing. My vet convinced me to start using Comfortis and I saw a tick (I believe) for the first time in about 6 months, last time was when I started my pup with Advantix, which in my opinon doesn't work much with my dog. I had him on frontline but the vet said that all the self-injuries and the staph (I think) was due to fleas, even though I have not seem one.

I was thinking on using the Frontline Spray to help with the ticks, but as always since I discovered this forum, came and searched around and found this current topic.

What would be the best all year round anti-tick med? I know you guys recommend Bug Off but as it is very strong might no be the best for all year round. I live in FL so there are ticks almost all year

Thanks


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1046795&page=1#Post1046795


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

I think a lot of this depends on where you live. Where I live the ticks are insane (Ellie has never had fleas before). I do use Frontline Plus, but only for the summer months and I can stretch it out to 45 days instead of the 30 and it seems to work well for us. I think if it was just fleas I would be more than happy to use an alternative method, but ticks can be deadly so I don't want to take the chance. It's kind of hard for me to do as I use only natural cleaners, etc for my household and try to buy organic, etc, but I've learned from my son having allergies/asthma that sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and treat them with the heavy duty stuff if that's what's going to keep them safe. Kind of a lesser of two evils thing, IMO.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

Has anyone tried using essential oils as a natural repellent? I just was reading about Rose Geranium or Palmerosa essential oils. Do these work at all?

I use frontline and it has worked to kill the ticks, but they live long enough to get into the house and onto me before it kills them. I'd like to just REPELL them from getting on her in the first place.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I haven't used this product yet but our groomer carries these products and they really like them. We are using Sentinel and Bug Off Garlic right now and so far no fleas...knock on wood.

Flea the Scene : A must-have product for dogs with an active lifestyle


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I use Avantix for both fleas/ticks. I have never seen either on Molly but I don't want to take the chance with the ticks around here.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Venc said:


> Hey I was wondering the same thing. My vet convinced me to start using Comfortis and I saw a tick (I believe) for the first time in about 6 months, last time was when I started my pup with Advantix, which in my opinon doesn't work much with my dog. I had him on frontline but the vet said that all the self-injuries and the staph (I think) was due to fleas, even though I have not seem one.
> 
> I was thinking on using the Frontline Spray to help with the ticks, but as always since I discovered this forum, came and searched around and found this current topic.
> 
> ...


Hey I live in FL too. lol. I have my guy on Comfortis for his flea control The fleas and ticks here are bad. Comfortis does nothing for ticks though. I have just started using the Springtime Bug Off Garlic Granules and have yet to find a tick on him, And I go into to some pretty tick infested places. He had been on it for about 4 weeks now, and we went on a hike last week and ended up tick free


----------



## BaronRhinesCityThunder (Apr 29, 2010)

By far Revolution is the best stuff ive ever used. It is applied topically but it works different than say the advantage/tix and frontline...whereas that stuff crystalizes over the skin (which is why they say dont give your dog a bath right before you apply it because it has to stick to the dogs oils on the skin)...the revolution actually soaks into the pores...so its 100 percent water proof..

_*What is Revolution (selamectin)?*_

Revolution is the first-ever FDA-approved, topically applied medication for dogs that: 
Prevents heartworm (_Dirofilaria immitis_) disease.
Kills adult fleas (_Ctenocephalides felis_) and prevents their eggs from hatching.
Treats and controls ear mites (_Otodectes cynotis_).
Treats and controls sarcoptic mange (_Sarcoptes scabiei_).
Controls American dog tick (_Dermacentor variabilis_) infestations .


----------

